# Le navigateur le moins gourmand en ressources ?



## cheif34 (16 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis assez étonné de la quantité de RAM consommée par Safari + le plug in flash (même quand je ne regarde pas de vidéos) où je frole les 500mo, et j'aimerais connaître une alternative rapide et peu gourmande en ressources système (surtout RAM) à ce navigateur. Merci !


----------



## Sucrier (16 Décembre 2010)

Pour info, je compare safari et firefox et apparemment c'est assez équivalent .

Chrome peut-être ?

J'en arrive à la conclusion que 2 Go de mémoire sur un mac c'est limite sans savoir ce que nous réserve le futur, avec le recul j'aurai dû m'orienter vers un macbook pro aussi pour l'alu .


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (17 Décembre 2010)

Opera 11 qui vient de sortir?


----------



## n0zkl3r (17 Décembre 2010)

Il faut savoir que les navigateurs récents occupent la mémoire du moment que celle-ci est disponible...

Ca varie d'une machine à une autre, en fait, si le navigateur voit qu'il y a 1Go inutilisé, il ne va pas se gêner pour prendre pas mal de ram pour améliorer son fonctionnement...

Maintenant, il y en a toujours qui consomme moins que d'autres, mais ce détail est à regarder si on dispose d'une machine avec peu de mémoire disponible.


----------



## jasjp (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour

Après de multiples essais (Safari, Firefox, Opéra) c'est chromium (la version open source de chrome) qui gagne : aussi rapide au lancement qu'à l'affichage.


Bonne journée


----------

